# Best place to live in Canada



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Where would you like to live in Canada?
I am retired, wife still has many years to work and we have been thinking of moving.

Consider:
1. Proximity to health care - getting old
2. Comfortable climate - no extremes
3. Affordability - small house or acreage for under 500K
4. Nature ie. mountains, forrest, lake, river, ocean…
5. Possibility of Bed’n Breakfast to get some extra $.
6. Vibrant music scene?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

#2 precludes the affordability part, for the most part. You're essentially talking about Victoria Island, or BC coast. 

Interested to see what others have to say.


----------



## chiasson.matthew (Oct 20, 2021)

Halifax.

Disclaimer: I am from Halifax.

Not sure you will get away from extreme weather anywhere in Canada. Everywhere has it risks. Hurricanes in the East, earthquake/wildfires in the west. Extreme hot/cold in the middle.

Currently living in the GTA, can't wait to get back East.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

East coast is nice, but health care (outside of Halifax) would leave a little to be desired. I would agree that Halifax, or the general area, meets many of your criteria.

You might look a bit into south central BC as well, but affordability is not super high...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have friends that retired and moved up North in the middle of nowhere on a lake. Really nice property and they made out like bandits selling their house here and buying way up north, (about 2 hours from Timmins) They certainly enjoy there 6 weeks of summer. 
I'm about 6 years from retirement. I plan on staying right where I am. I love my house and I love my neighborhood. I don't feel the need to get away from the winter. Really snow falls like we just had here in my hometown are pretty rare. And I'd rather be cold than too hot like Florida or Arizona. Can't stand heat.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

I kind of laughed when i saw the list..because Ive thought the same strategy before I moved out of the GTA. I think the criteria may conflict with each other - great location may not be a good music scene for instance. I know in the end, we moved to where the house we wanted was right for us, and the neighbourhood. As much as Id like to have moved to Kelowna which has a great climate I believe, we couldnt make the leap at that time. Were happy with our decision, and Woodstock but we had to accept some compromises and I think you may have the same challenges. We do have trails and a river near by but no real unique scenery (mountains) .but we love the concessions, farms and slower pace...There was a BnB here actually that just sold. Music scenes are in London, so 40 mins away. I dont know if this helps.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

My wife and I were both born and raised in Saskatchewan. We left there 30 years ago and have lived in Victoria, Calgary and Edmonton. Victoria is not cheap and the winters were damp and cold. The winter in Edmonton is harsh, but Calgary winters were just right. Sure, it gets cold from time to time but when a chinook rolls in it can feel like mini spring in the middle of January, February and March. You can find a place within your budget and the mountains are on display just off to the west. Highly recommend.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mom's basement?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I would second Halifax. I have been all over this country, lived in 6 of the provinces and partied in all of them. Halifax has my vote. I have been moving in the opposite direction for the last 20 years and regret it every single day. My wife won't budge.... my ultimatum is that on my 50th birthday im packing up and moving back and she is welcome to come of she likes


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

If it wasnt for my wife wanting to stay close to family, I would migrate to the US ! Fuck all these Canadian taxes...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Frenchy said:


> If it wasnt for my wife wanting to stay close to family, I would migrate to the US ! Fuck all these Canadian taxes...


If I were to move thats what I would want to do. Being native moving would be fairly easy. My wife would never go for it though.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Canada's best communities in 2021: Full ranking of 415 cities - Macleans.ca

I have a bias for number 1


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

For me, Newfoundland. One day i hope to visit. I have never met a NFLD'er that i did not like. I find that they resemble us Quebecers a lot when it comes to enjoying life. My dream would be to go from one Legion hall to another and play a few songs and have a few beers with the locals.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

We've been in the Halifax area (actually Dartmouth) for the last 1.5 years. We love it. Much nicer than BC and a lot less expensive and it's insanely beautiful here.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Jim Soloway said:


> We've been in the Halifax area (actually Dartmouth) for the last 1.5 years. We love it. Much nicer than BC and a lot less expensive and it's insanely beautiful here.


The best part of living in Dartmouth Vs. Halifax is the view. When you live in Hali all you see when you look out into the harbor is Dartmouth 

In all seriousness, Dartmouth is the place to be. Cheaper, less insanity and Halifax is only a 20 min drunken bus ride away. 

Nice to hear a British Columbian say they like it better, perhaps I can use this argument to convince my wife. I'll have her call you ok?


----------



## chiasson.matthew (Oct 20, 2021)

Brunz said:


> The best part of living in Dartmouth Vs. Halifax is the view. When you live in Hali all you see when you look out into the harbor is Dartmouth
> 
> In all seriousness, Dartmouth is the place to be. Cheaper, less insanity and Halifax is only a 20 min drunken bus ride away.
> 
> Nice to hear a British Columbian say they like it better, perhaps I can use this argument to convince my wife. I'll have her call you ok?


Downtown Dartmouth is really starting to take off. Some great bars and restaurants down there. I say I am from Halifax but I actually grew up in Cole Harbour. My parents and sister still live there so I get back there pretty frequently.

PEI has a special place in my heart too. PEI in the summer is one of my favorite places. The Stanly Bridge area is so, so good. Rent a cottage there. Go to the beach, eat seafood, play golf.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

Brunz said:


> The best part of living in Dartmouth Vs. Halifax is the view. When you live in Hali all you see when you look out into the harbor is Dartmouth
> 
> In all seriousness, Dartmouth is the place to be. Cheaper, less insanity and Halifax is only a 20 min drunken bus ride away.
> 
> Nice to hear a British Columbian say they like it better, perhaps I can use this argument to convince my wife. I'll have her call you ok?


We're right on the harbour in Downtown Dartmouth. Here are a couple shots from our front window.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Jim Soloway said:


> We're right on the harbour in Downtown Dartmouth. Here are a couple shots from our front window.
> 
> View attachment 398692
> 
> View attachment 398693


So beautiful. Was there when i was about 12 years old.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Let me quote myself about my move from the Boreal Forest to the Canadian Prairie.

"Of course I am happy here. I brought my happiness with me when I came."


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Arek said:


> 2. Comfortable climate - no extremes


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

KapnKrunch said:


> Let me quote myself about my move from the Boreal Forest to the Canadian Prairie.
> 
> "Of course I am happy here. I brought my happiness with me when I came."


I brought my happiness with me when I moved to Saskatoon but I found it got frozen over the winter, did not thaw well and was eaten by wasps and mosquitoes that next summer. 3 continued cycles of this and I moved back to the west coast


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I can’t imagine living anywhere but the BC coast. Halifax would be a close second. I’ve never been to St. John’s but from what I’ve heard it might be third.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Frenchy said:


> If it wasnt for my wife wanting to stay close to family, I would migrate to the US ! Fuck all these Canadian taxes...


Right, just the little detail of about 3k US a month for very basic health care with a 15k deductible. Not saying the Canadian system isn't broken or partially so depending on region (I'm in QC where it's officially broken) but "free"is a pretty good price.

That said, I agree with you...in principle!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

laristotle said:


> mom's basement?


My mom's been dead 20 years, so… no.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm content here in Gananoque. It has everything listed except a "vibrant" music scene but it's about a 20 minute drive to downtown Kingston and Kingston does have a vibrant music scene.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Would someone care to do a more in depth deep dive on the Halifax suggestion with particular emphasis on the year round weather aspect?


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

Frenchy said:


> If it wasnt for my wife wanting to stay close to family, I would migrate to the US ! Fuck all these Canadian taxes...


I lived there for 25 years. Never took out citizenship and I'm glad I left in 2013. My wife is American. She too is glad we left and is now a dual citizen who travels on a Canadian passport.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

teleboli said:


> Would someone care to do a more in depth deep dive on the Halifax suggestion with particular emphasis on the year round weather aspect?


Not painful and changes absurdly often.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Ok, So maybe I am a little bias about Halifax but I will give it a go.

First and foremost for me is that the city is vibrant. The multitude of major universities/colleges keep a fresh blood pumping in the city that fosters a certain kind of feeling I have never found anywhere else. The fact that this vitality is plunked down into one of the oldest municipalities in Canada seems to create a constant ebb and flow of old and new that mesh somehow into a seamless culture that cannot be replicated. The music is out of this world, there are bands there (at least there were) that most of us will never hear of that would blow your mind and downtown is rocking 8 days a week. Back to being a university town, there is a lot of culture about that one can partake in. The arts are alive in Halifax.

As far as commerce and the like, the port is large and being the "mecca" of the Canadian east coast, there is a fair amount of industry that exists albeit nothing compared to Ontario or Vancouver but come on now, we are comparing apples to oranges. 

Traffic started to suck a little about 12 years ago and has not gotten better... but then again, where there are cars right?

As for weather, well... let me tell you. Every season in Halifax is better than the one before, as long as you start with winter. Winters can be cold, not Winnipeg cold, but its damp from time to time and it eats right into you but know what, it isn't cold inside and there are so many things to do inside you can hide there. It does snow, nothing like it use to, nothing like Winnipeg... sorry Winnipeg.

Spring on Spring Garden road is my favorite place in all the world, except maybe Spring garden in the summer. Then There is a ridiculous amount of green space in Halifax that comes to life in the spring. Temperatures are moderate and Halifax follows a calendar spring with things getting going in late March/April. It does rain... rain is bad, except in Halifax because in Halifax, it just reminds you of the maritime tradition 

Summer is summer. Mostly temperate with temperatures staying rather consistent, unless some fog shows up, mid 20's are average and sometimes it gets hotter. The sometimes hotter isn't too often. Sometimes when the sometimes it gets hotter it gets bloody humid and well those times suck, but you can just book it out of town and head to the beach, or the beach.... or if you want a lake. Problem solved. Night time in the summer time stays very warm, something to do with the ocean I am sure... I do not know, but I do know I have slept on a lot of park benches in the Halifax area at night and it was a pleasant experience.. THE BEST PART ABOUT SUMMER... is who cares what the weather is like because there are a billion things to do that are infinitely better than the last thing. Busker festival, music, some more music, some plays... did I mention the music?? The waterfront becomes a bustle of buskers and maritime cultural experiences???

Fall is like spring, but in revers. Also an excellent time, just as the world is winding down and getting ready for winter, the Universities come back to life breathing a breath into the city just as nature is trying to put it to rest for the year and the whole thing just lights up again and starts all over. 

I might not be the right person to ask.... Clearly I harbour a bias for the city but I would sell my first born (or give her away if money is a problem) to be able to move back there today. 

Housing in Halifax proper has gotten a little (read LOT) out of control in the last 5 years, but then again where hasn't? But at least there when they tell you something is a heritage property.... it isnt a 1957 brick rancher, I'm looking at you Vancouver.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I have a couple friends who's been planning on getting away from of Halifax because they can't stand the semi permanent cloud cover and rain. They're looking at PEI, don't ask me why ...

We have made our choice 25 years ago and are not looking back.

3 seasons here in Sutton QC.









Summers there in Îles de la Madeleine.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Pedro-x said:


> Canada's best communities in 2021: Full ranking of 415 cities - Macleans.ca
> 
> I have a bias for number 1


That list must be a joke. Some of the worst places to live in Qc make the list. Out of 143 places, more than half I'd never want to live there.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BGood said:


> That list must be a joke. Some of the worst places to live in Qc make the list. Out of 143 places, more than half I'd never want to live there.


Judging by your previous post, I wouldn't want to live anywhere else if I were you.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Brunz said:


> Ok, So maybe I am a little bias about Halifax but I will give it a go.
> 
> First and foremost for me is that the city is vibrant. The multitude of major universities/colleges keep a fresh blood pumping in the city that fosters a certain kind of feeling I have never found anywhere else. The fact that this vitality is plunked down into one of the oldest municipalities in Canada seems to create a constant ebb and flow of old and new that mesh somehow into a seamless culture that cannot be replicated. The music is out of this world, there are bands there (at least there were) that most of us will never hear of that would blow your mind and downtown is rocking 8 days a week. Back to being a university town, there is a lot of culture about that one can partake in. The arts are alive in Halifax.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much sir for the thoughtful and detailed response. 

Halifax is actually on my short list. The Ontario winters and humid summers have worn me down over the decades and a move within Canada is intended to meaningfully improve on the year round weather situation. 

The idea being to have an enjoyable residence in Canada and get away somewhere south fairly frequently.


----------



## scotth (Mar 26, 2012)

Brunz said:


> As for weather, well... let me tell you. Every season in Halifax is better than the one before, as long as you start with winter. Winters can be cold, not Winnipeg cold, but its damp from time to time and it eats right into you but know what, it isn't cold inside and there are so many things to do inside you can hide there. It does snow, nothing like it use to, nothing like Winnipeg... sorry Winnipeg.


I was going to say "Winnipeg". 😜 

J/K, Winnipeg doesn't even tick one of the OP's boxes.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

teleboli said:


> Thank you very much sir for the thoughtful and detailed response.
> 
> Halifax is actually on my short list. The Ontario winters and humid summers have worn me down over the decades and a move within Canada is intended to meaningfully improve on the year round weather situation.
> 
> The idea being to have an enjoyable residence in Canada and get away somewhere south fairly frequently.


Happy to help. I might not know nearly as much as just about everyone here about guitars, pedals, amps..... but Halifax I got covered.

Obviously Canada being a Northern Climate, inclement weather is hard to avoid and if it is paramount, then move to Vancouver Island. The weather is largely amazing, other than winter, the trade you make is that instead of snow you have clouds. Personally I would take snowy and sunny than +7 and dreary... but alas, the wife says otherwise. Don't bother listening to the folks that tell you it rains all the time, that is what they tell outsiders so that they won't keep coming. Spring and Summer are largely a blue sky affair and fall is fantastic until late October when more or less you can flip a coin and see the sun, or end up with more rain. Sometimes, and I say sometimes Juneuary (which is January in June) will come around and dump rain on you for 2 weeks just before summer starts, but other than that it is good to go. I will give a large warning about moving here however. Victoria is a cesspit, Nanaimo isn't any better and those two areas being the major locations, other than Courtney which is by and large Nanaimo north all are lacking in their abundance of a music scene. It exists, sure, but it isn't anything like the Center and East. Sorry to anyone that might hate on me for that... it is a personal opinion and nothing more. That isn't to say some excellent music does not come out of the area, but excellent product and a scene do not go hand in hand. The location cannot be beat though, golfing in December/January is an excellent thing to be able to do and when you are done you can go skiing, jump in the kayak and then head off to do some surfing. It is a unique thing in Canada for certain.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

People don't realize if they haven't spent time there, but Victoria is not cloudy like other coastal cities, so much. Plenty of sunshine, and temperate. And exspendy.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Brunz said:


> Happy to help. I might not know nearly as much as just about everyone here about guitars, pedals, amps..... but Halifax I got covered.
> 
> Obviously Canada being a Northern Climate, inclement weather is hard to avoid and if it is paramount, then move to Vancouver Island. The weather is largely amazing, other than winter, the trade you make is that instead of snow you have clouds. Personally I would take snowy and sunny than +7 and dreary... but alas, the wife says otherwise. Don't bother listening to the folks that tell you it rains all the time, that is what they tell outsiders so that they won't keep coming. Spring and Summer are largely a blue sky affair and fall is fantastic until late October when more or less you can flip a coin and see the sun, or end up with more rain. Sometimes, and I say sometimes Juneuary (which is January in June) will come around and dump rain on you for 2 weeks just before summer starts, but other than that it is good to go. I will give a large warning about moving here however. Victoria is a cesspit, Nanaimo isn't any better and those two areas being the major locations, other than Courtney which is by and large Nanaimo north all are lacking in their abundance of a music scene. It exists, sure, but it isn't anything like the Center and East. Sorry to anyone that might hate on me for that... it is a personal opinion and nothing more. That isn't to say some excellent music does not come out of the area, but excellent product and a scene do not go hand in hand. The location cannot be beat though, golfing in December/January is an excellent thing to be able to do and when you are done you can go skiing, jump in the kayak and then head off to do some surfing. It is a unique thing in Canada for certain.


Excellent again sir.

I just need you to elaborate on what you mean by cesspit. Gov't corruption, gangs? In Victoria?

Excuse the ignorance.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

teleboli said:


> Excellent again sir.
> 
> I just need you to elaborate on what you mean by cesspit. Gov't corruption, gangs? In Victoria?
> 
> Excuse the ignorance.


Its not that bad or anything, I shouldn't call it a cesspit. It just seems really, I don't know... hollow?? There was always an unwarranted pretention to Victoria whenever I found myself there. Now it has become an extremely overpriced point on the island where people flock to without ever really knowing why, or at least I do not know why. There are a lot of nice things to do and what have you but there is something to that city that I just do not like. Full disclosure, when I first came to the island I had every intention of moving to Vic because it seemed like the best place to be... but then I just kept migrating north. There is a general understanding in my world that the further north one goes on Vancouver Island the more island it becomes. Seeing as Vic is the furthest south one can get, well there is my theory. Then there is the fact that it is below the 49th parallel which for reasons that have no bearing in reality makes it less Canadian to me 

... as for government corruption, well the British Columbian legislature is there, so that is reason enough to avoid it 

I am much more use on why halifax is good, not so much on Victoria bad. Victoria bad is much more of a personal preference. I live about 90 min from there and I cannot rightly remember the last time I had cause to visit.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

No problem. Just seems like a vibe thing for you. 

Helpful to know.

The fact that you, and others in this thread, speak so highly about Halifax speaks volumes.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

scotth said:


> I was going to say "Winnipeg". 😜
> 
> J/K, Winnipeg doesn't even tick one of the OP's boxes.


I grew up in Winnipeg. Winnipeg doesn't even have a box.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So, I've lived in St. John's, Fredericton, Montreal, Ottawa, Hamilton, Edmonton, and Victoria, and visited Halifax numerous times. Now is probably not the time to relocate anywhere, given the volatility of housing prices, and certainly not the time to judge any locale by housing prices.

As much charm and appeal as both Halifax and Victoria have - and they have lots - there are plenty of bedroom communities nearby that can check many of the boxes, with only a short and comfortable commute to "the big city". Once upon a time, the presence of military bases in both places (Esquimault and Dartmouth) made for plenty of affordable houses, but no more. But Duncan is nice, and so is Bridgewater and Lunenberg County. How much cheaper property is there, compared to less livable places (by the OP's criteria), I couldn't say.

But having driven from one end of the country to the other, several times, there aren't many places I wouldn't mind living. They wouldn't necessarily be my first choice, but still quite livable. As for weather, I don't think anyone can really predict it more than 3-4 days in advance anymore. I like to say that Calgary is "the future of weather", bikini snowboarding in February and driveway shovelling in August - no respect for the seasons whatsoever. Won't be long until Thunder Bay and Regina are facing the same thing.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> So, I've lived in St. John's, Fredericton, Montreal, Ottawa, Hamilton, Edmonton, and Victoria, and visited Halifax numerous times. Now is probably not the time to relocate anywhere, given the volatility of housing prices, and certainly not the time to judge any locale by housing prices.
> 
> As much charm and appeal as both Halifax and Victoria have - and they have lots - there are plenty of bedroom communities nearby that can check many of the boxes, with only a short and comfortable commute to "the big city". Once upon a time, the presence of military bases in both places (Esquimault and Dartmouth) made for plenty of affordable houses, but no more. But Duncan is nice, and so is Bridgewater and Lunenberg County. How much cheaper property is there, compared to less livable places (by the OP's criteria), I couldn't say.
> 
> But having driven from one end of the country to the other, several times, there aren't many places I wouldn't mind living. They wouldn't necessarily be my first choice, but still quite livable. As for weather, I don't think anyone can really predict it more than 3-4 days in advance anymore. I like to say that Calgary is "the future of weather", bikini snowboarding in February and driveway shovelling in August - no respect for the seasons whatsoever. Won't be long until Thunder Bay and Regina are facing the same thing.


Comments on the weather mhammer , of the places you've lived?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

keto said:


> #2 precludes the affordability part, for the most part. You're essentially talking about Victoria Island, or BC coast.
> 
> Interested to see what others have to say.


Well I don't want to be an arsehole, it's Vancouver Island.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I grew up north east of Edmonton... where I'd say only one item is on that list, cheap housing. I've been pretty happy most anywhere else I've lived.

For retirement I'd go with the Niagara region myself. Or PEI.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

I would add Québec city, the most beautiful city in Canada. Québec high taxes being the downfall.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Quebec City is a gem, probably the most alluring place in all of Canada in my opinion. My lack of French precludes it from places I would be comfortable to live, but that is a me problem, not a city problem.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Brunz said:


> Quebec City is a gem, probably the most alluring place in all of Canada in my opinion. My lack of French precludes it from places I would be comfortable to live, but that is a me problem, not a city problem.


Most there are bilingual, lots of English only people live there. Language would not be a problem. Very friendly people there, just like in the Maritimes.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Narrow it down to a few cities and flip a coin once or twice.

I think the OP's list is more of a wish list and not based on something real. What's that saying for a car? Fast, reliable, inexpensive - pick 2? You can't have it all.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Friend of mine lives on Gabriola. There seems to be a music scene insofar as he has a band, plays at places and hosts a jam at some bar.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

teleboli said:


> Excellent again sir.
> 
> I just need you to elaborate on what you mean by cesspit. Gov't corruption, gangs? In Victoria?
> 
> Excuse the ignorance.


Victoria is a lovely city but I would never want to live there. It's too scrunched together at the extreme south end of Vancouver Island and nowhere to grow. We love visiting though, there is enough differences from the mainland to make it interesting and it's 10 times a nicer city than Vancouver can ever hope to be.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

mhammer said:


> Now is probably not the time to relocate anywhere, given the volatility of housing prices, and certainly not the time to judge any locale by housing prices.


I'm pretty certain housing prices are not coming down anytime soon. With the insane increases over the last few years there is almost no possibility of them dropping by much. I expect a "correction" at some point but more a levelling off then any meaningful decrease.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

chiasson.matthew said:


> Downtown Dartmouth is really starting to take off. Some great bars and restaurants down there. I say I am from Halifax but I actually grew up in Cole Harbour. My parents and sister still live there so I get back there pretty frequently.
> 
> PEI has a special place in my heart too. PEI in the summer is one of my favorite places. The Stanly Bridge area is so, so good. Rent a cottage there. Go to the beach, eat seafood, play golf.


Small world. I lived in Colby Village 84-87 and have found memories of it. Would like to go back to NS & PEI again one day with the kids.

Sent from my SM-A205W using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

JethroTech said:


> My wife and I were both born and raised in Saskatchewan. We left there 30 years ago and have lived in Victoria, Calgary and Edmonton. Victoria is not cheap and the winters were damp and cold. The winter in Edmonton is harsh, but Calgary winters were just right. Sure, it gets cold from time to time but when a chinook rolls in it can feel like mini spring in the middle of January, February and March. You can find a place within your budget and the mountains are on display just off to the west. Highly recommend.


As you already know winters here in Victoria can be cold in a different way. Sometimes I wish I was living in a colder dry area. -20c when it is not windy and the sun is shining can be warming and beautiful with the snow crunching underfoot. Last summer here in Lotus land was brutal, dry as a pop corn fart and it didn't rain until late September. One of the driest and hottest July, August, Septembers on record. So we are by no means immune to what is happening on the "wet coast" of Canada.

The problem is choice number two climate wise is the Okanagan, which is currently doing a good job of catching up with Vancouver and Victoria with unsustainable housing prices. Even condos (con you out of your dough) are out of the 500 grand price and houses are approaching 1 million on average even two bedroom shacks that need work are over 700 grand. So unless you have a real-estate license to print money buying an property is down right stupid money.

If you have time to wait, when the same type of crash that hit Japan in the late 1990s inevitably occurs, you can most likely pick up a decent foreclosure out here in BC for peanuts. The way it happened in Arizona and other places in the US that went as real-estate stupid as we are currently.

That said there are some decent areas in the Kootenays fairly close to larger centers that are still within your price range for small detached city houses. Wife and I are considering a move to that area because it is beautiful if somewhat remote compared to the rest of BC, a challenge at our age but still a nice dream. Here is a pic of what towns in the Kootenays can look like. This is Castlegar which has decent health care facilities and is a not too long ambulance or heli ride from Kelowna which has major trauma and other high tech facilities.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Annapolis Valley, NS. "Relatively" mild winters. It rained yesterday.......


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

BGood said:


> That list must be a joke. Some of the worst places to live in Qc make the list. Out of 143 places, more than half I'd never want to live there.


Exactly.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> mom's basement?


Ok, but would you mind calling me Dad?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not many places that have good weather year-round and a vibrant music scene.

Not sure what constitutes "extremes", but my little community of Uxbridge ticks all of those boxes other than affordable - I was lucky to arrive when I did, because I couldn't afford to move here now. I suspect that anywhere in Canada that ticks most of your boxes isn't going to be affordable.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wish I could afford to move to the Bruce Peninsula permanently, mostly for sentimental reasons, but we're happy enough in Goderich. The right amenities, decent hospital, some trails and waterfront, but the real estate values have gone bonkers so it's not what I would call affordable anymore. Pre-Covid there was a blues festival, a world festival, a celtic festival, art in the park type weekends, and outdoor seasonal markets. Senoir's choirs, town band, YMCA...


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I have been in the lower mainland of BC ( Chilliwack) all my life. At our existing home for the past 38 years. Overall it is so beautiful in all seasons. We don't mind the damp fall / winter as we still get out and walk daily along the river. Spring / summer are very nice. We have a lot of large shade trees so home is our oasis.
On the downside, the last few years have seen wild fires from Washington state and / or the BC interior that has contributed to some very poor air quality in the summer. Also heavy rains as some of you have seen this last fall and in recent previous years. Very extreme weather patterns develpoing but I think that is a global issue which will be a variable no matter where you choose to live.
Also, property values are thru the roof the last few years. Ours assesment went up 47% last year alone, unsustainable for anyone wanting to move out this way. The average increase assesment in chilliwack was 37% last year.
I just don't know how anyone can afford a home out here anymore.

Regarding vancouver island, an area that would still be somewhat affordable and have all the amenities you want would want could include communities north of victoria ( much less expensive). Also some areas of the sunshine coast in BC are still affordable.
And a vibrant music scene, lots of music festival's all over southern BC.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

teleboli said:


> Comments on the weather mhammer , of the places you've lived?


In our 5 years in Victoria, I think we had about 3 weeks, in total, of snow on the ground. People think it rains a lot there, mistaking Victoria for Vancouver. Victoria and environs has "just enough" rain to help things grow, and the big clouds float across the straits to get stuck over Vancouver. I will also say that any municipality with a higher proportion of retirees also tends to be more civilized.

St. John's is the poster child for the common expression "If you don't like the weather, wait 15 minutes". Driving snow up to your arse on Monday, sunny and crisp on Tuesday, and an all-day rain to wash it all away on Wednesday.

There's no cold anywhere in the country that you can't mitigate with the right clothing, but I found the light-cycle in Edmonton oppressive. I have to go to sleep in the dark and wake up in daylight. Anything else messes me up for the day. Edmonton is certainly not "the North", but is far enough north that the very short days in winter, and ultra-long days in summer, just worked against me. I know it's not like that for everyone, and congrats to all who are less affected by it, but for me "the North" is a region that's nice to visit but I wouldn't want to live there.

Areas close to major water tend to have more temperate weather than areas away from it. Our local weather reports generally include a number of places along the St. Lawrence and Lake Ontario, and they are generally dealing with more pleasant weather than Ottawa, by a half-dozen degrees. Small wonder that many decide to retire to the Thousand Islands or Bay of Quinte areas. And, of course, that's also what makes the two coastal cities getting so many votes here so pleasant to live in.

When I was doing my doctoral work in aging in Victoria (30+ years ago), the story we'd hear from many of our research participants ran something like this. "I had to dig the car out of a snowbank to get to the airport. When we got here, our friends were cutting the grass for the 2nd time that year, and trimming the rosebush. We realized we were crazy to live where we were living. If we had to fly somewhere else to see the grandchildren anyway, why not live somewhere pleasant? So we put up our house in Scarborough/Pointe Claire/Gloucester/St.Albert for sale, bought a place here, and still had lots of money left over to enjoy life." Of course, that narrative is from the late '80s, when one could still buy a near-mansion in Victoria for less than the price of a 3-bedroom stucco bungalow in Scarborough. Those days are long gone.

But weather isn't everything.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Austin Texas meets every criteria you have listed.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> Austin Texas meets every criteria you have listed.


If the OP would permit me it might be helpful to add crime rate/safety as a criteria. I was actually looking seriously at a semi permanent move to the US but every time I look at crime stats etc. I back off.

I realize it's a bit off topic and not Canada specific.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

teleboli said:


> If the OP would permit me it might be helpful to add crime rate/safety as a criteria. I was actually looking seriously at a semi permanent move to the US but every time I look at crime stats etc. I back off.
> 
> I realize it's a bit off topic and not Canada specific.


Crime rate matters to me more in Canada. Because I can go to jail for slapping someone who has broken into my house and started raping me.

In Texas, It’s probably legal to eject someone from this plane of existence with an 828U for even falling off of their bike and onto my lawn lol.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Having lived in 6 provinces I’ll support that Nova Scotia might be your best bet at the moment. I’m currently in BC Lower Mainland and it’s the best however you can’t afford it if you want a stand alone house.

however let me suggest you look at the Annapolis Valley. Valley Regional Hospital in Kentville gives you the healthcare access, housing is a full 30% cheaper but you’re only an hour from Halifax.The sections near Wolfville/Grand Pre are some of the prettiest parts of Canada.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I vote NS also, the more of us who live here means we cut down on shipping costs when buying and selling gear to each other 😆


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


>


Clearly not familiar with BC’s lower mainland eh?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Crime rate matters to me more in Canada. Because I can go to jail for slapping someone who has broken into my house and started raping me.
> 
> In Texas, It’s probably legal to eject someone from this plane of existence with an 828U for even falling off of their bike and onto my lawn lol.


Going from one extreme to next not necessarily better.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

TimH said:


> Clearly not familiar with BC’s lower mainland eh?


on a guess, i would say we have different definitions for what constitutes extreme weather


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> Going from one extreme to next not necessarily better.


I don’t like the idea of every asshole in Walmart being a gun owner. I don’t like socialism and I don’t want to live in Pakistan. So the more Canada becomes both of those things, the more I’m inclined to take my business elsewhere.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> on a guess, i would say we have different definitions for what constitutes extreme weather


Maybe…but given this year we had what, 2 weeks of winter, and everyone is saying “we haven’t had this is decades” I’d suggest that, in Canada, it’s about the only place that qualifies. There isn’t a month of the year with an average temp below freezing nor is there one with an average over 25 degrees. Sounds pretty non-extreme, doesn’t it!?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

TimH said:


> Maybe…but given this year we had what, 2 weeks of winter, and everyone is saying “we haven’t had this is decades” I’d suggest that, in Canada, it’s about the only place that qualifies. There isn’t a month of the year with an average temp below freezing nor is there one with an average over 25 degrees. Sounds pretty non-extreme, doesn’t it!?


that's pretty non- extreme, no question about it.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

TimH said:


> Maybe…but given this year we had what, 2 weeks of winter, and everyone is saying “we haven’t had this is decades” I’d suggest that, in Canada, it’s about the only place that qualifies. There isn’t a month of the year with an average temp below freezing nor is there one with an average over 25 degrees. Sounds pretty non-extreme, doesn’t it!?


Historically there may be less extreme weather in the LM but looking at the last year or so with the 45 degree C heat dome last June, crappy air quality from the - now- yearly forest fires and the recent biblical rains and flooding, I’d say we are working hard to be just as lousy a place to live as anywhere else in Canada.
Add in traffic, boomtown attitudes, 8 months of grey skys and ya, what a hellofaplace to live.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Arek said:


> 2. Comfortable climate - no extremes


I agree with "no where in Canada" for extreme temperatures.
The most temperate city in NA is San Diego, CA:


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I love living where I am. If I need a break I go to the cottage for some quiet time.

BUT when I watched this video the proposed towers being built I want to move away.
They are building 75 towers right in the heart of Pickering. That is going to add value for us when we sell!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

LanceT said:


> Victoria is a lovely city but I would never want to live there. It's too scrunched together at the extreme south end of Vancouver Island and nowhere to grow. We love visiting though, there is enough differences from the mainland to make it interesting and it's 10 times a nicer city than Vancouver can ever hope to be.


I agree, but more on the basis that it is expensive there -- it is an island, after all so everything needs to be transpoted from the mainland. And Lord help you if you look at a dying Garry Oak on your property with an axe nearby.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> I agree with "no where in Canada" for extreme temperatures.
> The most temperate city in NA is San Diego, CA:
> View attachment 398867












So Vancouver is 6 degrees cooler (still no need for winter jackets if just going place to place and above freezing) in the winter and 4 degrees cooler in the summer. Seems pretty comparable if you don't mind the rain...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone who wants to live anywhere that does NOT have 4 seasons can pretty much surrender their Canadian citizenship right now. The seasonal contrasts don't have to be HUGE, but not having a spring or autumn to look forward to after winter - even a rainy one - or a sweaty or dry summer is simply unCanadian.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I was in the Army for quite a while, and consequently spent good chunks of time all over Canada (including the North). Strangely didn't get to BC much. Anyway, as biased as I probably am, I think you could pick a random spot in Nova Scotia and be happy. Cape Breton, South Shore (Chester, Lunenburg, Bridgewater), Antigonish, and Yarmouth areas are all good for different reasons.

Economically, you could sell an average house in Ontario, buy the same house in Nova Scotia plus a $200k yacht (did I mention the awesome sailing) and a two bedroom cottage on a lake with the proceeds. The maintenance and slip fees for the Yacht would be covered by the reduction in property tax,


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Pedro-x said:


> Canada's best communities in 2021: Full ranking of 415 cities - Macleans.ca
> 
> I have a bias for number 1



5 & 6 were a surprise.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

That list is so bogus. But then, look at the source.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Maclean's list is interesting. Change the weights of any factor and the entire ranking changes. I made weather the biggest consideration and suddenly the top ten was basically parts of the Okanagan, and the Ontario "tomato/tobacco belt".

You may not agree with the equal-weights ranking, but at least they allow you to play with what matters most to YOU. Leave all other weights as is, and dime the "affordability" slider, and a list of places you never even knew existed pops up. Make "taxes" your most important factor and the top 40 are ALL in Alberta.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> I was in the Army for quite a while, and consequently spent good chunks of time all over Canada (including the North). Strangely didn't get to BC much. Anyway, as biased as I probably am, I think you could pick a random spot in Nova Scotia and be happy. Cape Breton, South Shore (Chester, Lunenburg, Bridgewater), Antigonish, and Yarmouth areas are all good for different reasons.
> 
> Economically, you could sell an average house in Ontario, buy the same house in Nova Scotia plus a $200k yacht (did I mention the awesome sailing) and a two bedroom cottage on a lake with the proceeds. The maintenance and slip fees for the Yacht would be covered by the reduction in property tax,


A member of our congregation here in Ottawa, retired from a lofty security position at the RCMP and Public Safety, to a small NS community between Lunenberg and Bridgewater, where he and his partner established a general store that sells produce from her (his partner') farm. I was surprised by what was available nearby.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

laristotle said:


> mom's basement?


I have kids ..... I'm never giving them the boot or telling them to leave.

If I were to win the Lottery, I would move to Canada ..... no doubt !!!!
America is a nut house now.

I would anymously give to those in need and live modestly to help keep my cover, so people wouldn't know who's helping.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

(Sarcasm Warning) As long as it isn't America, anywhere in Canada.


----------

